
Hillary Clinton Urges Silicon Valley to ‘Disrupt’ ISIS - prostoalex
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/07/us/politics/hillary-clinton-islamic-state-saban-forum.html?partner=rss&emc=rss
======
AlwaysBCoding
Here's a better idea.

Stop publically calling Edward Snowden a traitor, stop trying to pass
nonsensical cybersecurity legislation through congress, remove the ridiculous
ban on working for an intelligence agency if you've smoked Marijuana in the
past year, have a quicker and more transparent background investigation
process for security clearences, and start winning some goodwill with the
developer communities if you want help with political conflicts.

~~~
tosseraccount
Almost 2/3 of Americans dont like Snowden.

[http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2015/04/21/edward-
snowde...](http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2015/04/21/edward-snowden-
unpopular-at-home-a-hero-abroad-poll-finds)

"about 64 percent of Americans familiar with Snowden hold a negative opinion
of him"

Hillary may be a triangulating politico ; but this one is a no brainer for her
... and any one else who wants to win.

While being popular overseas and among net hacktivists, Defending Snowden
doesn't play well out in flyover country.

~~~
jMyles
> Hillary may be a triangulating politico ; but this one is a no brainer for
> her.

Well that's exactly the point though, no?

Deep, excavatory reform in intelligence (and government generally) - the kind
of change that might lead Snowden to be treated with respect - is precisely
the motion that requires thought leadership from a statesperson who is _ahead_
of public opinion instead of riding it.

~~~
anigbrowl
You won't get to make any reforms if you can't get anyone to invest you with
the appropriate authority, though. I don't expect the agenda that politicians
aim to implement to line up perfectly with the one they present to garner the
votes of the public. Of course this means that I'm fundamentally accepting the
idea that politicians are somewhat dishonest by not fully articulating their
aims, but since there's a lot of empirical evidence that this is what actually
happens I figure it's more effective to exploit rather than bemoan the fact.

I don't recall where I read it, but some years ago I came across the good
advice that designing for the future is most easily done from being about 20
minutes ahead of the general public - less and your proposals don't look
interesting enough, more and they're too hard for people to understand and you
won't be able to get a job.

------
x1798DE
Does she realize that disrupt basically means "out compete with a better
business model"? The headline quote makes it sound like she wants silicon
valley to become better, more effective terrorists / warlords.

~~~
sitkack
We created Osama to defeat the Russians. When we invaded Iraq and killed
Osama, we created Isis. So yes, we can create Isis 2.0. In each case, the
"sane" organization recruits the crazies because it is the most efficient.
Even within the so called Al-Qaeda org, they uses extreme fundamentalism as
leverage. Only it backfires when you have no leadership. The Republicans did
the same thing with gay marriage and fundies for Bush 2004 [1]. The design
pattern is the same, the execution is different. They have been doing this
since before Iran.

[1] [http://trailblazersblog.dallasnews.com/2010/08/karl-rove-
say...](http://trailblazersblog.dallasnews.com/2010/08/karl-rove-says-he-
didnt-engine.html/)

------
phantom_oracle
I now appreciate/understand why the HN community frowns upon issues related to
politics...

I'd much rather read about a new Raspberry Pi or some obscure new programming
language for X than have to force my eyes to glean through corporate-backed,
career-politician rhetoric (to win votes or to win some PAC-funding - I'm not
sure which is more valuable these days).

------
mtgx
> “You are going to hear all the familiar complaints: ‘Freedom of speech,’ ”
> Mrs. Clinton said

Yes, those tiresome "freedom of speech" complaints. I guess we know what kind
of president Hillary Clinton will make - one that takes the Constitution even
less seriously than Obama did.

~~~
sitkack
Less? Probably the same as in null.

------
cjmcqueen
As a citizen of the US and fledgling "disrupter"; my answer is "No." That's
not how disruption works.

~~~
reustle
> As a ... fledgling "disrupter"

I don't think that is how disruption works either

------
rtz12
If I was a citizen of the US, I would cry. Now I only laugh.

~~~
exabrial
We'll give you Hilary for free if you want her!

~~~
lsh123
I would gladly pay for someone to take her :)

~~~
sitkack
reverse kickstarter?

~~~
exabrial
Brilliant. Absolutely Brilliant. We could start one for every member of
Congress!

~~~
gremlinsinc
There's a startup idea... -- Onion-like kickstarter site with stupid
kickstarter ideas...like "Pay another country to take Hillary Clinton off our
hands" \-- and then all money raised goes to charity in reality...

------
jayess
Considering that Hillary was instrumental in helping to create ISIS, this is
rich.

------
vezzy-fnord
_...the only solution [for curbing ISIS recruiting] was to engage American
technology companies in blocking or taking down militants’ websites, videos
and encrypted communications._

Assuming the websites and videos for propaganda purposes are used for
sympathizers to engage in discussion, as opposed to being pure brochures,
surely keeping them up is most desirable for recon purposes.

------
noipv4
develop an Uber of mercenaries?

~~~
AJ007
HN for up/down voting drone targets.

~~~
icpmacdo
A Subreddit voting drone targets

------
k_sze
The last two paragraphs are almost Onion-worthy.

------
yarou
Maybe we ought to actually bomb oil-related targets in ISIS controlled
territories first. [0]

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgMgjPzXqg4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgMgjPzXqg4)

When will the lies stop?

~~~
malka
as soon as we won't need oil.

------
grizzles
This is the smartest thing I've heard her say. To advance a successful agenda
in the middle east, the US needs to wage a subversive culture war, not a
physical one.

If you could focus on one core idea that would end suffering, bloodshed and
violence in this region it would be to nurture the spread competing ideologies
(eg.atheism) to the religious one.

Unfortunately, America is never going to do that, and this is why the middle
east won't be disrupted, and why it hasn't happened in the last 50 years. It
would be good if some other western country's propaganda dept would pick up
this torch, but they'd never get it done as good as your average silicon
valley growth marketer could.

~~~
acqq
It would not even have to be "atheism," just having the courage to start
talking about that the West in fact has what it has _because_ it stopped
taking religion too seriously.

Which is hard to imagine being said from any influential politician in the US.

And there are, as we would see them today, some gory things in the Bible. But
not even most extreme international organization of believer fighters tries to
"do all what's in the Bible." Not so with the Quran and Surah, only because
the doctrine, even promoted by the US "close friends" like Saudi Arabia, is
that these "words of God" are to be taken _very_ seriously.

And there is really a lot of explicit intolerance in these basic Islamic
texts. Which is also unimaginable to be admitted, even if it's true.

Humpty-Dumpty politics.

And another thing politicians would never say is "OK we'll really stop doing
what we're doing, supporting the guys "on our side" no matter what they do."

Basically Hillary just hopes "somebody" would invent how to let the big
politicians do just what they did up to now, and not lose any sponsor, but to
cause change, but only to the taste of them.

Win against ISIS but not admit that Libya is much worse since the West did
what it did, and Assad is not allowed to stay too, just because "we" don't
like him, and that Syria remains "a kind of Libya" "we" don't care too... And
"we" will never excuse to anybody for what "we" made of Iraq. Or that "we"
actually like those Islamic religious guys making wars because that's always
"opportunity" for "us."

And when you're there, invent how to make energy out of nothing while keeping
the rich rich and the poor poor. And how to eat sugar and fat indefinitely and
remain thin. And...

------
gizmo686
The speach itself:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUgEDG4GLTg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUgEDG4GLTg)

------
puppetmaster3
How about we:

\- control the border and those here already illegaly

\- address big pharama /drug use

\- cover meds and background checks past 18 states

\- address radical islam, they proved they won't self police

\- encourage respect for life and responsibility for self defense and safety

~~~
exabrial
[http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/profit](http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/profit)

Otherwise, you're correct.

~~~
puppetmaster3
Experiments prove it works:

\- [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/03/james-craig-
detroit...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/03/james-craig-detroit-
guns_n_4536332.html)

What if experiments proved that home owners and such having a weapon makes
everyone safer. What if. What if a gun free zone was proved to attract loons?
Then in that case I say those 14 did not need to die.

